# Tiling shower with no quarter round



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

If the tile base matiral is the same color as the face you can just grout the edge, its not prefered but works. How about a bull nose from a different color as an accent?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

digexpressions said:


> I will be tiling a new shower and have found a tile that we like. The only problem is that there is no matching quarter round. How should I finish off the edges, where the tile meets the wall?


Tile manufacturers who do not make trim pieces should be tied to a stake in the town park and subject to public beatings.:furious:
If your field tile is a blend, I would try to find a bull nose that is close enough to one of the colors, and use it as an accent, like Kingfisher suggested. If not you will just have to caulk the edge of the tile to the wall. Get a tube of color matched caulk from the tile supplier for this, so it will match the grout color. If you are using natural stone tiles like granite, marble, or limestone, and have a stone fabrication shop in the area, you could ask them how much they would charge you to bullnose the edges of some tiles for you, but don't expect any bargain prices.


----------



## HIDean (Dec 28, 2007)

If the edge will be outside the shower door (where it won't get wet), you also could use a wood trim.

If you grout the edge, consider putting on the tile about an 1/8 inch shy and then grout with a 45 deg


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

I know for using slate, and unfinished edge looks nice.


----------



## pattyg2 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just tiled a shower with porcelain tile that extends outside shower doors and above shower head. I am trimming it out with 1" wood trim that I have stained and sealed with semi-gloss spray poly. Cut all corners at 45 and ran a bead of colored caulk between the wood and tile.:yes:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They have metal and plastic edging for this application. The metal comes in various thicknesses and finishes. Tile stores and the big box stores carry it.
Ron


----------

